# Dovpo Bloto R600 including shipping?



## MIKE6236 (5/10/21)

Good evening fellow South Af... 

Sorry...

Wrong greeting.

Good day fellow vapers. 

I'm looking for a BRAND NEW(sealed box) black or green DOVPO BLOTTO RTA.
It's for a friend and he only has R600 or his better half will kill him.

Is there any shop that has a special that could make this possible?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/21)

https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/products/dovpo-x-vaping-bogan-blotto-rta?variant=30254951432234

Closest I could find without shipping...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (6/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/products/dovpo-x-vaping-bogan-blotto-rta?variant=30254951432234
> 
> Closest I could find without shipping...




Saw that one. Highly doubt that the shipping will be R20. Thanks @DarthBranMuffin. I'm just doing him a favor, if im not able to find one he will have to wait.


----------



## MIKE6236 (6/10/21)

Got 1 for him at downtown. Thank you

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

